# Where to buy Epson 8350?



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

I can get a refurb from Epson for 999.
HHGREGG for 1044 new.
Or a local place that says they'll match any price.

Any deals out there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Those are pretty good prices. Might as well get it new for a few more dollars. Not trying to talk you out of anything, but that is the projector I wanted to get, but I think the Mitsu HC4000 gets better reviews for black levels and color. The downside is, it doesn't have lens shift. I still haven't made the plunge, but I'm leaning to the Mitsu.


----------



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

Generic said:


> Those are pretty good prices. Might as well get it new for a few more dollars. Not trying to talk you out of anything, but that is the projector I wanted to get, but I think the Mitsu HC4000 gets better reviews for black levels and color. The downside is, it doesn't have lens shift. I still haven't made the plunge, but I'm leaning to the Mitsu.


I've seen picture comparisons of the two. Maybe in person I could see the differences better, but one of the reasons I really like it, is the lens shift. I'd rather not mount it on the ceiling, and I think it's going to be a great option for me. I'll put it on a end table or something.

At the moment, I don't have time to properly run the wires and mount it on the ceiling, so for now, I hope it's the best choice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

If you need the lens shift, then the Epson is the right choice and as far as I know, the best LCD quality picture near that price. Double check how far it can lens shift though. You should be able to table mount it, but double check. The lens shift gives mounting options, but with limitations. I think some can only shift the image 15% or so, and others can do more. I don't remember what the Epson can do.


----------

